# Obsolescence my ass ! iTunes Match de retour sur Mac OS 10.5



## CBi (18 Janvier 2020)

Je suis un gros fan de iTunes Match, qui me permet d'avoir toujours sous la main ma discothèque dans mon iPhone, mais aussi sur mes machines "Legacy", en particulier les iMac G4 Tournesol, qui en plus de leur esthétique, ont des petits haut-parleurs très capables. 

Hélas, la dernière mise à jour de iTunes avait cassé la liaison de ce service avec iTunes 10.5, me coupant de ces machines, et surtout de ma base principale = le G4 Cube qui est relié à ma chaine HiFi.

Mais merveilleuse surprise aujourd'hui = Apple a restauré la compatibilité de iTunes Match avec iTunes 10 sur Mac OS 10.5, dernière version à fonctionner sur Power PC ! 

Version mise sur le marché en juin 2012... Et on ose accuser Apple de favoriser l'obsolescence...


----------



## Karamazow (18 Janvier 2020)

Super nouvelle !

Je pense que du coup je vais reprendre un abonnement iTunes Match pour l’avoir sur mon iMac G5 et mon PowerBook HD [emoji1303]


----------



## Messij (20 Janvier 2020)

Dommage mon iBook G4 est sous 10.4


----------



## CBi (27 Janvier 2020)

Il faut tester = ça marche peut-être avec un iMac plus ancien. Ou alors forcer l'installation de 10.5 (un moyen simple est de mettre l'iBook G4 en target mode sur une machine qui accepte 10.5) = ça va ramer un peu mais si c'est pour écouter de la musique ça va le faire. D'ailleurs mon G4 Cube aussi il est en principe au maximum OS 10.4.11


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2020)

iBook G4, si il est au moins à 1GHz il peut certainement passer à Léo…


----------



## CBi (13 Février 2020)

Malheureusement la joie a été de courte durée = compatibilité disparue à nouveau... Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-9836)  Je me demande si ce n'est pas une sécurisation accrue du Partage entre Mac qui cause le problème, plutôt qu'un problème de iTunes lui-même. Mais le résultat est le même


----------



## CBi (9 Janvier 2021)

iTunes a 20 ans aujourd'hui... Et la compatibilité de mon iTunes Match 10.6.1 avec iTunes Match semble être rétablie !
Bravo Apple


----------



## CBi (16 Janvier 2021)

Je me corrige (tardivement) = je voulais évidemment écrire que "la compatibilité de mon iTunes 10.6.1 avec iTunes Match est rétablie"


----------

